# Worldmark in Australia



## martinus_scriblerus (Oct 19, 2005)

Has anyone from either the USA or Canada visted any of the Worldmark resorts in Australia? If so I would be very curious to hear about your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## Dave M (Oct 19, 2005)

As a TUG member, you can access the TUG reviews for these resorts. Click on "TUG Resort Databases" at the top of the page. You'll need to insert the TUG Member user name and password (not your BBS user name and password) for access.


----------



## chubby (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi
We have stayed at 3 World Mark resorts in Australia and found them very good Ballarat, Lakes Enterance , one on the Gold Coast.
The resort at Ballarat is an old boys home turned in to a resort it has been said there is a ghost of a boy in there we  never seen anything when we stayed there and we have  been to this resort 4 times .So I will leave you to choose if you want to go to that resort if you want any info on Australia just ask


----------



## 4dabirds (Oct 26, 2005)

The WMSP boards found on the Worldmark Forum should help... they are down near the bottom of the list and broken up by location.

http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php

Kim


----------



## HudsHut (Nov 18, 2005)

We stayed at WorldMark (WM) Cairns Trinity Links resort in May 2001. The WM units are part of an apartment/condominium complex. We had a very nice 3 bedroom unit. It was about a 10 minute drive to downtown Cairns. There is a city golf course across the street from the WM.

Also, the new "Trendwest Suites, Sydney" 
http://www.worldmarksouthpacific.com.au/resorts/sydney.shtml
is the suite hotel we stayed at while we were in Sydney. Trendwest just converted it to a timeshare in the last few months, and they are just beginning to accept reservations. It was a good location, adjacent to the monorail, and within walking distance of the Sydney Opera House. There were many restaurants nearby in the Darling Harbour area.

Cheers,
Maria


----------



## Judy (Nov 24, 2005)

*Worldmark Trinity Links and Trendwest Suites Sydney*

Last month, we stayed for a week at Worldmark Trinity Links and for one night at Trendwest Suites, Sydney.  I'll be posting reviews soon.  In the meantime, if you have any specific questions for me, ask away.


----------

